# Konoha Theatre Mafia III: Breaking Bad  SIGN UP THREAD



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

*Welcome to the sign ups for the third Konoha Theatre game.

*Some basic things you should know about the game.

-The role list will be secret
-There will be role reveals, but it will not unbalance things for mafia
-NO generic townies
-Will start as soon as Transformers game is done (Saturday hopefully)
-Will be open to 30 invited players first and foremost  Now open to public

*ABOUT RANDOMIZED METH EFFECTS*​  No one can predict the butterfly effect that drugs can cause; maybe a junkie is staggering in the road and causes a car to swerve, killing an innocent; maybe a prostitute, working to feed her habit, preoccupies a player for the night; maybe a usually goodie-two-shoes tries drugs just once and gets a burst of energy.  The possibilities are endless.  Meth production causes randomized effects.  Each night that certain characters are alive, there will be an equal chance for one of the following to happen: nothing at all; someone dies; someone is silenced; someone gets to use his or her night action twice, if he or she has a night action; someone is roleblocked; someone gains influence (gains an extra vote for the next dayphase); someone loses influences (loses vote for the next dayphase); someone becomes a junkie; someone recovers from meth addiction; or someone is protected.  Under a special circumstance, the number of these effects might double.  Under other circumstances, these randomized effects may stop altogether.  No one is immune to these effects and they will be reflected in the write up no matter what.

*ABOUT JUNKIES*​  Throughout the course of the game, you may become addicted to meth, unless your role specifically states that you cannot.  If this happens, you will not be told that you are a junkie, but your actions will have only a 50% chance of success.  You may also be cured of your addiction, and in some cases, you might relapse.  The number of junkies will affect vote mechanics as well.  If you are a junkie, your vote will be changed at the end of the phase to follow someone else?s vote.  Your vote will follow someone else?s even if you don?t vote at all.  The number of junkies in the game will be in each night phase write up.  No one knows who is a junkie and who is not.

*ABOUT WRITE-UPS*​  The only information guaranteed to be in the write-ups is the following: who is killed, the effects of methamphetamine use, and the number of junkies in the game.  There is a role(s) that dictates more information be included in the write-ups.  Once that player(s) is dead, all write-up information besides the three essential items mentioned above will be extraneous and included only upon my personal discretion.  There will be no set-based, name-based, avatar-based, or fandom-based clues in any write-up.  Clues based upon role interaction and game play will be included upon my discretion and depending on the status of the write-up dependent role(s).

*ABOUT THE SET-UP*​  This is a closed set-up game, meaning that the only person with full knowledge of the roles is me (the moderator) and any non-player co-mods I may have.  Some people?s individual roles might have clues about other roles or about the general set-up.  There are no generic townie roles.  Everyone has a specific function and a character from the show.  Because there are so many players in need of roles, a player may not have a proper name, but instead a first name, last name, or nickname.  Even players intimately familiar with _Breaking Bad_ might not immediately recognize every player.  Knowledge of canon will help players IMMENSELY while playing this game, but is not necessary in order to play.  I recommend doing research on the show.  Here is the show wiki:   It?s a great show and everyone should watch it if they haven?t already.

*ON ROLE REVEALS*​  All forms of role revealing are allowed except posting screen caps of your role PM or copy pasting your role PM in the thread.  There is no guaranteeing that anyone who says he or she is Player X with Role Y is telling the truth about either of these things.  I want to implore all players to only role reveal if it is a strategically sound move, though, and not just to do it for lulz or out of laziness.  That type of laziness makes the game less fun for everyone else.  And here is a fair warning: this game cannot be totally broken even with a mass-claim, and it may not be beneficial to town to do so.  Some roles may or may not be invalidated by becoming public.  If this is the case, your role PM will indicate that.

*ON SPITEKILLING*​  Even if X person that you hate is playing this game, please try not to kill them solely for that reason.  If you?re going to do it, at least keep the drama about it out of my thread.  The thing that ruins mafia games more than anything else is bickering about personal bullshit.  Keep it out of my games or I?ll ban you from them.  Period.  The roles in this game are 100% randomly assigned, so don?t make the mistake of thinking that I wouldn?t assign a really important role to Player X because he always gets day one?d.  If you display a terminal case of Town?s Syndrome in my game(s), you won?t be invited back.




I have invited 30 players.  Everyone may sign up, but those 30 players get precedence.  Thanks.




1. WhatADrag
2. Sajin
3. Blaze
4. Mangekyou SharingAL
5. LifeMaker
6. KakashiHatake
7. Mio
8. Cycloid
9. aiyanah
10. Judecious
11. Hidden Nin
12. Sphyer
13. Hiruzen Sarutobi
14. Wez
15. Banhammer
16. Platinum
17. SageMaster
18. Didi
19. EnterTheTao
20. Chibason
21. Marco
22. LegendaryBeauty
23. R o f l c o p t e r
24. Closet Pervert
25. The Gr8 Destroyer
26. Fear
27. BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ
28. Bioness
29. James
30. blacklusterseph004
31. gumby2ms
32. Cubey
33. Homestuck
34. Bolivian Alpaca
35. Hyper_Wolfy
36. St. Lucifer
37. Nimander
38. Princess Ivy
39. VastoLorDae
40. 
41. Majin Lu
42. lambda
43. CloudKicker
44. Super Mike
45. Megalith
46. Zabuza

Reserve List

1. Pipe
2. Antlion6
3. Stringer Bell



​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2011)

*[WhatADrag]*

I'm the Ambulance.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 28, 2011)

Add me in!


----------



## MSAL (Feb 28, 2011)

Im in 

Thanks for invite 

*[MANGEKYOU SHARINGAL]*


----------



## Mio (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Mio]


*Joinage


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 28, 2011)

* [LifeMaker] *

I'll try your complex game


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Kakashi Hatake]*

Sign me up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

LifeMaker and KH, you guys were not part of the 30 invites, but you're on the list for sign-ups after thatin order (meaning you will definitely be in the game, so don't worry).


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

amrun i am here 

*[aiyanah]*


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah, i figured that'd be the case, get in early enough and it'd be good *grin*

Thanks for the clarity, anyway


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Hidden Nin]*


Bunch of jerkwads never give me invites


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

lol i got inb4 my invite


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow me too I realize xD sorry Amrun


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Sphyer]*


----------



## Judecious (Feb 28, 2011)

[Judecious]

Join


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

Sign me up!


----------



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

LifeMaker, don't worry, I'm glad you signed up.


All invites are now sent, so if you didn't get one, assume you weren't meant to ... but if you're offended, then I just forgot. :sweat

I can't invite EVERYONE I like!


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

I DIDN'T GET ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry, HS, but I only had 30!  I figured you would sign up anyway.  I didn't give them to some of the people who usually sign up for every game.  I wanted to invite some more obscure people to mix up the pool a bit.  You're playing.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the invite, Amrun.

Hook me up.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

*THREE* non-invite slots have been filled.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2011)

Me. 

?_?...........


----------



## Platinum (Feb 28, 2011)

Sign me up

*[Platinum]*


----------



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

First invite officially turned down.

16 free slots - 4 taken = 12 uninvited slots left (for now, until more invites are turned down).


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm playing too many games.

and i don't really care



*[sagmustard]*


----------



## Sajin (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Sajin]*

lol @ Sage

Thanks for the invite btw.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 28, 2011)

responding to invite. I didn't want to load myself down with mafia, but this is a good exception. 

*[EnterTheTao]*


----------



## Closet Pervert (Feb 28, 2011)

CHURCH YO!

*[Closet Pervert]*


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 28, 2011)

I'll play thanks for the invite

*[The Gr8 Destroyer]*


----------



## Didi (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Vote Sign-Up Didi]*

Because I'm interested in this game and thus I shall grace it with my presence

Something I don't do often anymore in mafia games because of my busy life


----------



## Chibason (Feb 28, 2011)

Judecious said:


> [Judecious]
> 
> Join



 WHAT?! Judecious coming out to play I see...

wait a minute... I invited you to play my Naruto game, man WHATS UP?!




*[Chibason]*


----------



## Marco (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the invite.

*[Marco]*


----------



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

Stringer Bell has asked to be on the reseeve list due to work. That makes 13 open slots for non-invites.

I'm glad all of the above are playing.


----------



## Fear (Mar 1, 2011)

*[Fear]*

Sure, why not.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 1, 2011)

*[Bioness]*

sure . .why not as well


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 1, 2011)

*[BROLY]*

show is awesome


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 1, 2011)

*[Jαmes]* **


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

6/17 non-invite spots taken... but lots of invites haven't responded at all, so who knows if they even want to play?


----------



## Marco (Mar 1, 2011)

Probably time zone differences.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 1, 2011)

Sign me up if there is place.

*[blackluster]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 1, 2011)

o glory it is finally here. *[GUMBY2MS]* let the bloodshed begin
lol on invite spots because I got an invite once and by the time I got the message the game was full because I was out of town and only got time in rl to get on here after supper.


----------



## God (Mar 1, 2011)

*[CUBEY]*

You didn't invite me Amrun?


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

Gumby, I was going to make sure you knew this game was in sign ups.

Cubey, you're a mafia FC regular so I knew you would find your way here. With most of my invites I tried to notify some different sorts of players.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 1, 2011)

really digging the hidden roles. gotta keep advancing mafia game play. dbz game had the balls, someone was talking about making characters grow stronger as mafia game continues, mafia zombie dynamics etc. hell I'm even considering money and politics right know to try to set up a wire game (too many factors and not enough imagination for it being fit for consumption for a long time mind you)


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

Sounds interesting.  I was in one game with a minor money/mercenary system.

Announcement:  If people do not respond one way or another to my invites by Wednesday evening at midnight -5 GMT (Eastern Time), the game will become 100% open for consumption, first come first served.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Bolivian Alpaca]*


Try my hand at this game.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 2, 2011)

*Hyper Wolfy*

need to kill


----------



## Friday (Mar 2, 2011)

If there's still room


----------



## Nimander (Mar 2, 2011)

I guess I'll go ahead and sign-up for this.

Ummm....how do these "Mafia" games work again?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you very much for the invite. I'm terribly sorry for the late reply. Okay, I'll play. Let's do it. 

*[Princess Ivy]*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 3, 2011)

All invites unresponded to are now invalid; you are still welcome to play, of course, but you are no longer guaranteed a spot.


----------



## Marco (Mar 3, 2011)

What the hell is everyone doing anyway?


----------



## Amrun (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't know.  If they didn't want to play, a  simple "no" would have sufficed.

There are only 7 slots left anyway.  I sent out a second round of invites, but anyone can join to play.


----------



## Marco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ah, only 7 slots left. That's good.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 3, 2011)

VLD just made your game 100x better. Your welcome Amrun

*[VLD]*


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 3, 2011)

If there is a spot Sign me up.


----------



## lambda (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm in. Maybe. Let me read the rules first.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 3, 2011)

Let me know, lambda.

Basically:

-Activity: required
-Role reveals: allowed
-Closed set up (no role list)
-Don't be a douchebag


----------



## lambda (Mar 3, 2011)

Amrun said:


> -Don't be a douchebag


Why are you so mean?


----------



## Amrun (Mar 3, 2011)

That's just how I am. 

It wasn't personal, though, as I've never seen you be a douchebag.  It's just a part of the general ruleset for this game.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 3, 2011)

*[MAJIN LU]*

Please :33


----------



## Scar (Mar 3, 2011)

I didnt want to play too many at once but fuck it this looks interesting
*[CloudKicker]*


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 3, 2011)

Ignore that PM, I just died in WAD's game 

*[Megalith]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 3, 2011)

If there's space

*[SUPER MIKE]*


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 5, 2011)

You sent me the invitation a little bit too late. Hope I still have a spot in here.

*[zabuza]*


----------



## Pipe (Mar 5, 2011)

can i join?


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds awesome 

*Antlion6*

Thanks for the PM!


----------



## Amrun (Mar 5, 2011)

So, I missed Megalith in the sign-ups...  And then invited more people!

So, I've expanded the game to 46, but unfortunately, I can't expand it more due to balance.

Zabuza got in.  Pipe and Antlion6, I'm sorry, but I've added you to the replacements list, and more than likely, you will be asked to play later.  (If you don't want to be on this list, let me know.)

I need to go make up one more role...  But after that, I will randomize the role list and send out the roles!

The game can't start until the Transformers game is done, though.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone else is WELCOME to sign up as a replacement.


----------



## Marco (Mar 5, 2011)

When is the Transformers game going to end?


----------



## Amrun (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry for the trip post, people. Internet issues.

I was told it would be over by now, but it isn't.  I will pm the game mod (Fear) about it now.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 5, 2011)

No problem Amrun.

Such high numbers will likely yield one mod kill at some point. I will wait in anticipation


----------



## Amrun (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes, I'm positive someone will flake.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 5, 2011)

Roles assigned.

Role PMs going out slowly but surely.  (They are detailed.)


----------



## Amrun (Mar 5, 2011)

All role pms should have been sent out.

If you did not receive one, it is due to my error, so please contact me.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 5, 2011)

When is it starting


----------



## Amrun (Mar 5, 2011)

The Transformers game JUST finished, and I want to give that some more time to tail end.

Also, I want to give people time to read their role PMs and ask me questions.

The game will start tomorrow afternoon in between 1 and 4 pm, US Eastern time.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry for the late invite reply, but I'll play. But this is my first time playing here, so I might screw up a few times.

Or am I too late?


----------

